# PCGH.de: Publikumspreis: Die Nominierungen



## PCGH-Redaktion (28. Dezember 2008)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: PCGH.de: Publikumspreis: Die Nominierungen


----------



## Slipknot79 (28. Dezember 2008)

"Ab 7. Januar können Sie in 22 Kategorien abstimmen und auf Wunsch auch am Gewinnspiel teilnehmen."

Hä? Ich kann jetzt schon abstimmen. Es gibt ja nen Link zum Umfrageformular wo man am Ende seine Adresse eingeben kann. http://www0.pcgameshardware.de/?menu=06020201&survey=survey&survey_id=3585


----------



## guna7 (28. Dezember 2008)

Slipknot79 schrieb:


> "Ab 7. Januar können Sie in 22 Kategorien abstimmen und auf Wunsch auch am Gewinnspiel teilnehmen."
> 
> Hä? Ich kann jetzt schon abstimmen. Es gibt ja nen Link zum Umfrageformular wo man am Ende seine Adresse eingeben kann. Specials / Umfragen


Hab da auch schon teilgenommen!


----------



## Uziflator (28. Dezember 2008)

guna7 schrieb:


> Hab da auch schon teilgenommen!



Ich auch!


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (28. Dezember 2008)

Tjaaaa... Dann halt ab sofort.


----------



## PCGHGS (28. Dezember 2008)

PCGH-System schrieb:


> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da fehlt aber bei Hardwareversender des Jahres noch hardwareversand !


----------



## Pokerclock (28. Dezember 2008)

Auch wenn es kein echter Hardwareversender ist, vermisse ich Amazon


----------



## Gast20150401 (28. Dezember 2008)

PCGHGS schrieb:


> Da fehlt aber bei Hardwareversender des Jahres noch hardwareversand !



So ist es.Der Hardwareversand wurde schließlich mit sehr gut getestet.Und ich kaufe auch fast nur dort.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (28. Dezember 2008)

frankreddien schrieb:


> So ist es.Der Hardwareversand wurde schließlich mit sehr gut getestet.Und ich kaufe auch fast nur dort.


Dito, ich kauf da gut ~ die Hälfte aller Sachen, weil die einfach meistens die günstigsten sind (zumindest, wenn an mehrere Sachen bestellt und dann einmaliges Porto mitbedenkt) ... außerdem liefern die genau so schön schnell wie Alternate oder Mindfatory


BTW: @ PCGH: Bitte trennt in der nächsten Ausgabe die Kategorie Tastatur/Maus in 2 einzelne Kategorien auf !


----------



## majorguns (28. Dezember 2008)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Dito, ich kauf da gut ~ die Hälfte aller Sachen, weil die einfach meistens die günstigsten sind (zumindest, wenn an mehrere Sachen bestellt und dann einmaliges Porto mitbedenkt) ... außerdem liefern die genau so schön schnell wie Alternate oder Mindfatory
> 
> 
> BTW: @ PCGH: Bitte trennt in der nächsten Ausgabe die Kategorie Tastatur/Maus in 2 einzelne Kategorien auf !


Wieso geht ihr nicht einfach in den Computerladen?
Ist doch viel schneller und vor allem günstiger bei uns in den Computerläden (Sind insgesammt 6 Stück auf einer Straße also viel Konkurenz)
gehe ich immer hin ausser mein Gehäuse das habe ich auch bei hardwareversand.de bestellt da die den dort nicht hatten.

Oder seit ihr so PC verjunkt das ihr nicht mehr Reallife kennt und euch nicht auf die Straßen traut weil ihr real existierende Menschen treffen könntet und keine AK47 habt um ihnen etwas entgegenzusetzen.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (28. Dezember 2008)

Habe auch gerade teilgenommen.

Und warum irgendwohin fahren, wenn man ohne Probleme im Internet alles bestellen kann, und meist zu besseren Preisen als im Geschäft.


----------



## majorguns (28. Dezember 2008)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Habe auch gerade teilgenommen.
> 
> Und warum irgendwohin fahren, wenn man ohne Probleme im Internet alles bestellen kann, und meist zu besseren Preisen als im Geschäft.


Naja wo wohnst du denn?
Also wenn du in der nähe von Essen wohnen würdest könnte ich dir nur diese PC Läden empfehlen da dort so viele sind und die Konkurenz auf dieser "Straße" so stark ist das die Preise extrem niedrig sind.Günstiger als jeder Internethändler in 90% der Fälle.


----------



## Leopard (28. Dezember 2008)

majorguns schrieb:


> Oder seit ihr so PC verjunkt das ihr nicht mehr Reallife kennt und euch nicht auf die Straßen traut weil ihr real existierende Menschen treffen könntet und keine AK47 habt um ihnen etwas entgegenzusetzen.



Ja stimmt 

Ne aber oftmals gibt es halt entweder gar keinen Hardware Laden, oder nur wenige, vielleicht sogar nur einen. Demensprechend hoch sind denn da wegen Monopol auch die Preise. 

Bei uns gibts es nur einen, bei dem sind die Preise halt im Vergleich zu anderen Online-Shops höher und da muss man sogar wenn man die Ware selbst abholt noch 3 € "Lagergebühr" bezahlen.


----------



## fettbemme0815 (28. Dezember 2008)

ich frage mich wieso ihr den phenom 2 mit in die liste aufgenommen habt?! alle dort stehenden sachen, sind im jahre 2008 erschienen und der phenom 2 wird erst 2009 released. er wird zwar nach ersten gerüchten eine wirklich gute cpu, aber diesen mit in die liste aufzunehmen (wo auch noch *chip des jahres* [nicht kommenden!] drüber steht) halte ich für unangemessen.


----------



## Eroghor (28. Dezember 2008)

Bei den Hardwareversendern fehlen auch noch Aquatuning und Home of Hardware.

@Shops vor Ort: Ich wohn in Hamburg und war schon öfter Preise vergleichen in den zig Läden vor Ort, zum einen sind die grundsätzlich ne ganze Ecke teurer, und vor allem haben die meist nicht das auf Lager was man grade will. Kleinkram kann man da natürlich kaufen, aber bei größeren Bestellungen muß man zu viele Kompromisse eingehen.


----------



## Scorp (28. Dezember 2008)

Naja, in der Pfalz in Neustadt a. d. Weinstraße gibt es den Media Markt, und das wars. Der einzige Computerladen den es noch gibt, hat soweit ich weiß dich gemacht, und war auch maßlos überteuert. Da hat im März diesen Jahres die 8800 GT 320 € gekostet. Und ich hab über Mindfactory die 8800 GTS G92 (512mb) für 260 € bekommen...
Naja, aber in großen/größeren Städten sieht das sicher anders aus.


----------



## Z3R0B4NG (28. Dezember 2008)

Bei Soundkarten fehlt ASUS!!!
Die Xonar reihe ROCKT einfach und braucht sich vor Creative nicht zu verstecken, ausserdem endlich mal wieder brauchbare Konkurenz im Soundkarten Markt.

Naja hab ich halt für Teufel gevotet...


----------



## JackBauer006 (28. Dezember 2008)

Bei Kopfhörer fehlt der beste Hersteller: AKG, ich selber habe 3 verschiede Kopfhörer von AKG, jeder erfüllt einen anderen Zweck und von meinem eigenen Hörtest her schlagen die alle anderen Mitstreiter, auch Bose und Bayerdynamic, Sennheiser erst recht. ich habe mal Bayerdynamic gewählt, da die wenigstens an die AKG rankommen, was Bose nicht ganz schafft. Aber tolle Umfrage, ich hoffe ich gewinne auch mal was^^


----------



## JackBauer006 (28. Dezember 2008)

majorguns schrieb:


> Wieso geht ihr nicht einfach in den Computerladen?
> Ist doch viel schneller und vor allem günstiger bei uns in den Computerläden (Sind insgesammt 6 Stück auf einer Straße also viel Konkurenz)
> gehe ich immer hin ausser mein Gehäuse das habe ich auch bei hardwareversand.de bestellt da die den dort nicht hatten.
> 
> Oder seit ihr so PC verjunkt das ihr nicht mehr Reallife kennt und euch nicht auf die Straßen traut weil ihr real existierende Menschen treffen könntet und keine AK47 habt um ihnen etwas entgegenzusetzen.


Wo lebst du??? Selbst bei mir in Berlin kostet ne Grafikkarte (nur ein Bsp) die im inet 250€ kostet bei MM oder Satur* glatt 100€ mehr, da nutzt das auch nicht wenns 3 oder 4 Läden in der gleichen Straße gibt, ja stell dir vor das kommt auch in Berlin vor. Nur ein Laden namens Je-Compute* bietet Hardware billiger als MM an, aber auch der kommt bei weitem nicht an Internetpreisen ran, selbst wenn man dort Versand per Nachnahme bestellt (natürlich nur größere Sachen, also ab 100€). Alles unter 100€ kaufe ich auch meist lokal, aber das meiste kostet ja eh deutlich mehr, also muss man es im inet kaufen...außer es ist beim Cyberport-Store in Berlin lieferbar und günstiger, aber meist kostet es dort mehr als bei nem inet-Versandhändler und man muss es selber abholen, was aber trotzdem meist erst nach einigen Tagen möglich ist.

[x] Mindfactory.....superschnelle Lieferung, Umtausch/Widerruf klapt ohne Probleme und wenn man Nachts bestellt zahlt man nichtmal Versand.


----------



## XXTREME (28. Dezember 2008)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Tjaaaa... Dann halt ab sofort.




Phenom II


----------



## bofferbrauer (28. Dezember 2008)

Leopard schrieb:


> Ja stimmt
> 
> Ne aber oftmals gibt es halt entweder gar keinen Hardware Laden, oder nur wenige, vielleicht sogar nur einen. Demensprechend hoch sind denn da wegen Monopol auch die Preise.
> 
> Bei uns gibts es nur einen, bei dem sind die Preise halt im Vergleich zu anderen Online-Shops höher und da muss man sogar wenn man die Ware selbst abholt noch 3 € "Lagergebühr" bezahlen.


 
Bei uns im Dorf gibt's zwar einen Hardwareladen, aber dessen Hardware ist
1. überteuert
2. übelst veraltet. Grad erst kommen die ersten GTX 260 und HD 4850 rein... Core i7 sucht man vergeblich

@topic: ich vermisse auch ein paar hersteller, und zwar von SSD Festplatten. Scheinen ja nur hersteller "konventioneller" Festplatten in der Liste zu sein


----------



## MixMasterMike (28. Dezember 2008)

Hardwareversand.de ist eine Tochtergesellschaft von Atelco und man kann dort auch genau das gleiche kaufen.

Was wirklich fehlt ist Plantronics als Headset Hersteller, damit hat schon Neil Armstrong vom Mond zur Erde gefunkt und hier fehlt diese Firma...


----------



## Biosman (28. Dezember 2008)

Hmm komisch, wenn ich etwas kaufen möchte vergleiche ich gerne "wie viele andere auch preise" dabei fallen einem ja einige shops auf die es so gibt... aber was mich wundert ist wieso ist Mix-computer.de nicht in der liste? Ich meine in der liste sind einige Shops von den ich noch nie was gehört habe... und Mix-computer ist vom Service her wie Alternate "vergleicht mal die webseiten" aber im preis meist um einiges Günstiger.

Naja egal wie ich gesehen habe fehlt einiges in den Listen nicht nur das!

@ PCGH Am besten wäre es vorher im forum zu fragen welche hersteller die User den überhaupt gerne wählen wollen.

mfg

p.s: und nein Mix-computer ist keine tochterfirma von Alternate! habe dort schonmal angerufen "wegen bestellung usw" und das gleich mal erfragt! Mix-Computer ist ein eigenständiges Unternehmen.


----------



## Blizzard (29. Dezember 2008)

majorguns schrieb:


> Wieso geht ihr nicht einfach in den Computerladen?
> Ist doch viel schneller und vor allem günstiger bei uns in den Computerläden (Sind insgesammt 6 Stück auf einer Straße also viel Konkurenz)
> gehe ich immer hin ausser mein Gehäuse das habe ich auch bei hardwareversand.de bestellt da die den dort nicht hatten.
> 
> Oder seit ihr so PC verjunkt das ihr nicht mehr Reallife kennt und euch nicht auf die Straßen traut weil ihr real existierende Menschen treffen könntet und keine AK47 habt um ihnen etwas entgegenzusetzen.



tjaa, im braunschweig gibts mehrere läden zu auswahl:
art of systems
ATELCO COMPUTER - Startseite
KOSATEC Computer - Großhandel - Distribution - Logistik - Braunschweig - Wolfsburg - Aachen
und hwh multimedia onlinestore
Und bis auf Atelco gibts den Krempel im Internet meist deutlich günstiger, inkl. Versandkosten.
Beispiel: Die günstigste Radeon 4850 kostet bei dem ersten von mir aufgezähltem Shop 150€. 512MB natürlich. Internet? 120 inkl. Versand.

Ateclo (als günstigstet Shop des Artikels) Q6600 175€
Internet? 150-160€


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (29. Dezember 2008)

Z3R0B4NG schrieb:


> Bei Soundkarten fehlt ASUS!!!
> Die Xonar reihe ROCKT einfach und braucht sich vor Creative nicht zu verstecken, ausserdem endlich mal wieder brauchbare Konkurenz im Soundkarten Markt.



Japp, Asus habe ich auch vermisst... Hab dann eben Logitech genommen.

Ich find es im übrigen "unglücklich", Soundkarten und Lautsprechersysteme in einen Topf zu werfen.  Da könnte man auch gleich Grakas und Monitore zusammenschmeißen.

Nebenbei: Realtek fehlt auch!!!!


----------



## max00 (29. Dezember 2008)

GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Japp, Asus habe ich auch vermisst... Hab dann eben Logitech genommen.
> 
> Ich find es im übrigen "unglücklich", Soundkarten und Lautsprechersysteme in einen Topf zu werfen.  Da könnte man auch gleich Grakas und Monitore zusammenschmeißen.
> 
> Nebenbei: Realtek fehlt auch!!!!



Realtek fehlt ... wo die ihren Chip ja schon auf fast jedem Mainboard haben xD


----------



## Kaktus (29. Dezember 2008)

XXTREME schrieb:


> Phenom II



Das hat mich auch gewundert und finde ich extrem sch.... das der aufgelistet ist. Die CPU ist gar nicht auf dem Markt, kommt erst 09 und spielt im Jahr 08 gar keine Rolle. 
Dadurch wird das Ganze hier völlig verfälscht weil viele Fanboys die CPU anklicken werden ohne das es sie gibt  Wieder so ein Punkt wo ich mich in letzter Zeit frage ob bei PCGH intern irgendwie etwas gänzlich schief läuft und in meinen Augen damit wieder ein kleines Stück Kompetenz verliert. 

Auch das Hardwareversand, neben Mindfactory und Alternate, wohl einer der meist genutzten Shops fehlt, finde ich fraglich. Gibts daüfr einen Grund? 

Tastaturen und Mäuse sollte man auch trennen. ICh finde Logitech Mäuse hervorrangend, würde aber im leben keine Logitech Tastatur kaufen sondern hier eigentlich immer zu Cherry greifen.


----------

